# downspout goes straight into ground?



## wsuswim147 (Jan 12, 2008)

Depending on the age of your home, your downspout may be tied directly into the city's Storm sewer system. The pipe may appear to end however it may just be clooged with debris. In any event, discharging to sewer is probably no longer allowed. If you have to keep it on your property consider using that future planning bed as a rain garden and direct the stormwater there. You basiclly use highly permeable soils (sands/gravels) and plants which can sustain large volumes of water. Check out this website for more info. on rain gardens.

www.raingardens.org


----------



## ciera (Jun 24, 2007)

Highly permeable soil is somewhat difficult. In addition to Pennsylvannia clay, our house was built on the old clay tennis courts. We have good topsoil for about 3 inches, then it's just red clay. 

Can a rain garden be that close to a house anyway?


----------

